# Extensa 5220 cmos battery location.



## RODRA (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi. I have one of the above laptops, which is pretty dead at the moment. All that happens on switch-on seems to be the fan operating, and the Power switch light. 
The PSU voltage is correct.

I've been told it could be a Motherboard failure, but to first check the voltage on the CMOS battery, but I can;t find it, even after removing the whole of the bottom panels,

Does anyone know where this is located ?

Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If the CMOS battery is not visible under any of the bottom access panels then

you most likely have to disassemble the laptop down to the motherboard to 

access the CMOS battery.

*Extensa 5620/5220 Service Guide*


----------



## RODRA (Mar 3, 2011)

OK. Thanks. I did wonder if that was the case, but it doesn't seem to make a lot of sense for what is supposed to be a 'checkable, replaceable' part !!

I had already downloaded that service manual, but surprisingly it doesn't even mention it !


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Dup thread in Windows 7/ Vista deleted.

Additional info that may help - 

http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...tensa&Step3=Extensa 5620&OS=V10&LC=en&SC=PA_6

How to Replace the CMOS Battery in an Acer Laptop | eHow.com

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

RODRA said:


> OK. Thanks. I did wonder if that was the case, but it doesn't seem to make a lot of sense for what is supposed to be a 'checkable, replaceable' part !!
> 
> I had already downloaded that service manual, but surprisingly it doesn't even mention it !


Most laptops the CMOS battery is soldered to the motherboard, even if dead they wont stop the computer from at least booting to the system setup/bios screens.


----------

